# Looking for Gingerbread 2.3 Phone under Rs.15000



## Candlestick (May 29, 2011)

Hi All

My Budget is under Rs. 15000. Display Size should be 3.5 to 4". Touchscreen/Touchscreen with slider keypad is fine. 

Is there any phone in which I can use Microsoft Excel like application in phone? Also, should be able to read pdf's. Will be using Internet too. Can i view youtube videos in it?

Skype Video calling? (if possible?)

I have read about some phones in this forum and on other phone comparsion sites - LG optimus One is good, but can we view Youtube videos in it?
How about Samsung Galaxy Ace? [I hope both of these phones will support Gingerbread 2.3]

Any other recommendations?

Also, please tell about good websites from where i can buy phones online.

Thanks in advance.

*Adding to the above post - Should also have a front facing camera too.

And, i can increase my budget upto Rs.18000.

I know about Samsung Galaxy SL I9003. Is there anything else - so that i can compare?*


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2011)

Candlestick said:


> My Budget is under Rs. 15000. Display Size should be 3.5 to 4". Touchscreen/Touchscreen with slider keypad is fine.



under 15k only Samsung Galaxy Ace.



Candlestick said:


> Is there any phone in which I can use Microsoft Excel like application in phone? Also, should be able to read pdf's. Will be using Internet too. Can i view youtube videos in it?



office document = possible to read & edit using thinkfree office.
PDF = possible in all android mobiles & even in old smartphones.
internet = same as above.
youtube = native youtube support in all android mobiles.



Candlestick said:


> Skype Video calling? (if possible?)



Ace don't have front facing cam. need to upp your budget or wait for new mobiles. Galaxy SL.



Candlestick said:


> I have read about some phones in this forum and on other phone comparsion sites - LG optimus One is good, but can we view Youtube videos in it?



yes. but screen is 3.2".



Candlestick said:


> How about Samsung Galaxy Ace? [I hope both of these phones will support Gingerbread 2.3]



i am already on gingerbread on my optimus one (custom rom). but official gingerbread should be out in a month's time for both: Optimus One & Ace. 

if you want gingerbread without waiting, Wildfire S but it has almost same specs as Optimus One but cost 4000 more.



Candlestick said:


> Also, please tell about good websites from where i can buy phones online.



i'll suggest you check these mobiles locally before making a decision to go for either one.



Candlestick said:


> I know about Samsung Galaxy SL I9003. Is there anything else - so that i can compare?[/B]



front facing cam + Android within your budget only SL is possible.


----------



## Candlestick (May 29, 2011)

Can you tell - whether Skype and Yahoo Messenger uses front cam or the rear cam for video calling?

I read in a thread here that Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 user rear cam for Yahoo Messenger, but how can we chat and use the webcam at the same time using phone if we use rear cam? [Ref: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-mo...sung-galaxy-sl-i9003-thread.html#post1377387] ]


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Candlestick said:
			
		

> Can you tell - whether Skype and
> Yahoo Messenger uses front cam or
> the rear cam for video calling?


 See if you use rear camera for video chatting its not really video because you wont be able to see the person you are talking with.
Atleast not on any single camera touchscreen phone.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 29, 2011)

Candlestick said:


> Can you tell - whether Skype and Yahoo Messenger uses front cam or the rear cam for video calling?
> 
> I read in a thread here that Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 user rear cam for Yahoo Messenger, but how can we chat and use the webcam at the same time using phone if we use rear cam? [Ref: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-mo...sung-galaxy-sl-i9003-thread.html#post1377387] ]



No software can use the front-facing camera on the Galaxy SL. Tried and tested my me...

Wait for an update to Gingerbread 2.3.4 which is supposed to make it easier to use front-facing cams for native video chat... So... I think the update should arrive in a few months.


----------



## Candlestick (May 29, 2011)

Ok, thanks for your replies. 

Btw, just curious - which front-facing camera can be used for Skype and Yahoo Messenger Video Calling?

Also, tell me - Samsung Galaxy Ace or LG Optimus One? If Ace, why? [It has lower RAM]. In which area does Ace score over Optimus?

Are there any new phones _coming soon_ under Rs 15000?


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Ace is powerful than LG Optimus One in terms of hardware. Moreover, Galaxy Ace's build proves to be superior. Galaxy Ace proves to be a better choice!

However, I expect Gingerbread update on O1 will be provided sooner, than on Ace.


----------



## v_joy (May 29, 2011)

how about moto defy + GBv2.3 custom ROM..?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

^^Currently there is no way to install custom ROM in any Motorola phone (Android) because their bootloader is locked.


----------



## andro (May 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^Currently there is no way to install custom ROM in any Motorola phone (Android) because their bootloader is locked.



^^^Almost all current Moto's are rooted,even the XOOM Tablet.
For DEFY check this  [HOW TO] Root Motorola Defy - xda-developers


----------



## Candlestick (May 30, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Ace doesn't have JAVA, so does it mean we cannot open websites or softwares which are based on Java. For eg:- Is it possible to open the full website of *www.nseindia.com/ in Ace? Some components in that website are based on Java. So, can we view it in Galaxy Ace or not?

How about Java based softwares? If there is no JAVA in it - is there any work-around?


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

websites will be supported. for java apps, not sure. but some java virtual machine is used in Android.


----------

